# FP45's



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

A question for the Milwaukee Road fans here - where did they use their five FP45's before the coming of Amtrak? Santa Fe used theirs for the Super Chief, and GN used the similar SDP45 for the Empire Builder.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*FP'45's - update*

After a few evenings of internet research and a caption in an old Kalmbach book, they seem to have been used on the Chicago - Milwaukee - Minneapolis "leg" of the joint service with UP generally referred to as the "Cities Service". They were originally painted a color more like "Armour Yellow" than the orange usually associated with the Milwaukee Road. Like ATSF and GN/BN, they kept them for freight service after Amtrak, and painted them orange.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sorry*



GNfan said:


> After a few evenings of internet research and a caption in an old Kalmbach book, they seem to have been used on the Chicago - Milwaukee - Minneapolis "leg" of the joint service with UP generally referred to as the "Cities Service". They were originally painted a color more like "Armour Yellow" than the orange usually associated with the Milwaukee Road. Like ATSF and GN/BN, they kept them for freight service after Amtrak, and painted them orange.


GNfan;

As a resident Milwaukee nut, I'd have answered your question, BUT; 
1) I was in the hospital twice, about a week each time.
2) My computer crashed after I got back home.
3) I see you answered your own question.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*No problem*

Not a problem, traction_fan. Hope you're feeling better.


----------

